

Rogue Amoeba to Apple: Reverse Engineering is Not a Crime - jm3
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/06/08/rogue-amoeba-to-phil-schiller-and-apple-reverse-engineering-isnt-against-the-law/?fromcat=apple

======
comex
From almost a year ago.

------
cooldeal
Doesn't matter if it's a crime or not according to the constitution. Apple can
ban any app for no reason whatsoever.

If they've banned an Android magazine app(publishing which is quite legal), I
don't see how reverse engineering being or not being a crime matters at all.
This is what Palladium and DRM brings us.

[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/26/apple-bans-android-
ma...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/11/26/apple-bans-android-magazine-
app/)

